
What to call an API Gateway combined with a sidecar? - shrimpi
I&#x27;m writing an article that discusses the advantages of using the API Gateway pattern combined with a sidecar within the same microservices environment. These two patterns are often thought of as an either&#x2F;or decision because they overlap. In the article I propose using both in some situations. What is a good descriptive term for such an architecture? One option is to call it &quot;hybrid architecture&quot;, but that already describes an on-prem, off-prem (cloud) thing. Another is &quot;integrated architecture&quot;, but it&#x27;s a broader concept in the world of software architecture. I thought of &quot;composite architecture&quot;, but this may also be confused with the composite GoF design pattern.<p>Any architects out there know if this combo, API Gateway + sidecar, has a name?
======
verdverm
Brendan Burns wrote a paper about container design patterns that might have
some ideas for you

~~~
shrimpi
Found the paper
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/hotcloud16/ho...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/hotcloud16/hotcloud16_burns.pdf).
Puts forward a very nice overview of distributed container patterns. But maybe
in articles that Google Scholar says cite this one, a name has already been
found for this specific combo. Thx for the lead.

